# Fehlercode 0xC004F063



## Kp1nB1aubaer (4. Juli 2014)

Hey liebe Community

Aufgrund einiger Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Laptop war ich gezwungen, Window 7 (Home Premium , 64-bit) neu zu installieren. Seit einiger Zeit jedoch meldet mein Computer, dass Windows kein Originalprodukt sei. Unten rechts in der Ecke steht:

                                                                                                      Windows 7 
                                                                                                       Build 7601
                                 Die Echtheit dieser Windows-Kopie wurde noch nicht bestätigt.

Wenn ich über die Systemsteuerung probiere, mit meinem (originalen und NICHT gecrackten) Key manuell die Aktivierung durchzuführen erscheint die Meldung:


Problem beim Aktivieren von Windows. Fehlercode 0xC004F063

Der Softwarelizensierungsdienst hat gemeldet, dass im Computer-BIOS eine erforderliche Lizenz fehlt.

Mein Key ist wie gesagt echt und ich habe ihn auch nicht weitergegeben bzw. auf einem anderen Gerät verwendet.
Auch das Internet habe ich durchforstet, aber nichts gefunden, was mir weitergeholfen hat. 
Und auch die Befehle über slmgr -upk/slui 4 haben nicht gebracht.

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

Danke im Vorraus
Kp1nB1aubaer


----------



## slaper688 (4. Juli 2014)

Auf der Homepage von Microsoft steht" bei diesem Fehlercode bitte Windows übers Telefon Aktivieren"


----------



## bschicht86 (4. Juli 2014)

Hast du ein BIOS-Update gemacht?

Bei OEM-Hardware ist es wohl so, dass die Windoof-Lizenz im BIOS drin ist und das OS auch ebenjene dort sucht. Was ich mir da kurz vorstellen könnte, dass ein eventuelles BIOS-Update die Lizenz rausgeschmissen hat. 100%ig bin ich mir nicht sicher, bzw. habe keine Belege für sowas, aber das fiel mir grad dazu ein.


----------



## kevin123 (4. Juli 2014)

Aktiviers mal über Telefon


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

Im BIOS fehlt eine Lizenz ???  

Was für ein  Mainboard hast du denn?

Kleine Random-Geschichte:


Spoiler



Das letzte mal, dass ich mitbekommen habe, dass tatsächlich jemand bei MS anruft,  war in einer Vorlesung vor wenigen Monaten ...   Ein Kommilitone hat seine Windows 95 Lizenz freischalten lassen (, um sie in der VM zu nutzen)   

Ich weiß nicht, wie man als Support-Telefonist auf sowas reagiert


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (5. Juli 2014)

Ok ich probiere mal über Telefon.
BIOS_Update?. Keine Ahnung was das ist und habe sowas auch nicht mit absicht irgendwie getan.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. Juli 2014)

Für die Registrierung per Telefon nimm den Rechner vom Netz. Das macht es einfacher den Vorgang zu starten und abzuschließen.


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (5. Juli 2014)

Vom Stromnetz? :O


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (5. Juli 2014)

Kp1nB1aubaer schrieb:


> Vom Stromnetz? :O


 Ja, das macht richtig Sinn


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (5. Juli 2014)

also vom internet?
Du hast mich ein bisschen verwirrt xDD


----------



## kevin123 (5. Juli 2014)

Ja! vom internet


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

...  Spinnweben kann man aber auch entfernen,  falls welche da sind


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (11. Juli 2014)

Hey

Ich habe inzwischen etwas im Internet recherchiert und bin darauf gestoßen, dass OEM-Versionen(ich habe eine OEM-Version) sich manchmal nicht über das Internet aktivieren lassen. Deshalb wollte ich telefonisch aktivieren.

Hab folgende Tipps hier gefunden: Wie kann ich Windows-7 telefonisch aktivieren?
Doch wenn ich "SLUI 4" eingebe, öffnet sich nur folgendes Fenster:
file:///C:/Users/Benny/Desktop/Unbenannt.PNG

Ich komme also nicht mal bis zur telefonischen Aktivierung. 
Ich bräuchte möglichst schnell eine (hilfreiche) Antwort.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Kp1nB1aubaer

P.S.: Ich habe auch versucht, in das Feld, welches dort erscheint, den Windows-Key von der Unterseite meines Laptops dort einzufügen. Dann erscheint jedoch die MEldung, der Key sei ungültig.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Sicher dass du den Key richtig eingetippt hast?  

Eigentlich muss das gehen ...


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (11. Juli 2014)

ja 3 mal überprüft...

Ich probiere es jetzt noch einmal.


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (11. Juli 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa danke 

Noch einmal genau auf der Rückseite geguckt und das "B" war in Wirklichkeit eine "8" xDD
Sah so ähnlch aus. Danke danke danke die Wasserzeichen links unten sind jetzt weg und in den EIgenschaften des Computers steht jetzt auch, dass Windows aktiviert ist.

Nochmalsv vielen Dank


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (11. Juli 2014)

Muss ich diesen Thread hier jetzt irgendwie als [GELÖST] oder so markieren, wenn ja wo geht das?^^


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2014)

Nö, kannst du eifnach so lassen.


----------



## Kp1nB1aubaer (12. Juli 2014)

gut

Danke an alle, die hier geholfen haben


----------

